# Buying a house in Gloucester NSW



## skyesblue (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi. Just wondering if anyone lives in Gloucester NSW? Any places to avoid when buying a house with some land. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Gloucester is a very small town, and if you watch the news looks like gas mining will be on the cards for the area. Small towns generally mean cheaper houses, smaller rents and smaller increase of property values. Do your due diligence, look at the local government sites for the area look at what is in the planning for the future, how this may affect your property, its location to amenities etc etc Get a feel for the area and never compare country prices to city prices you need to have a good understanding of the market, and the market for that area.


----------



## Aussies Downunder (Jul 25, 2015)

Be warned there's no work there.

Where ever you decide to live, rent first for 12 months, then buy if you're happy. Don't rush in and buy because it's cheap. It's cheap for a reason...


----------

